# udder explosion



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

yes. its true. 

my mother has a goat that she loves loves, betty davis- 9 years old- has cae. 

her udder is so huge it split open down the back midline, and is bleeding/open. we cleaned it up, but i fear it will only get worse befor it gets better. any ideas how to get the udder swelling to go down prior to kidding? you cant milk a drop out of it, hard as a rock. :sniffle


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Put her down.
That is pitiful in the extreme.
If she loves her- she will put her out of her misery.


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

i know. but sadly you (or at least I...) cant reason with my mother. her and i have different "life" views...

so just trying to help on her terms.....


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

My suggestion for next year and the years afterwards is never breed again. Give her a nice retirement. As for the split udder, OUCH!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try treating it as you would any wound. Try some butterfly bandages on the slpit, triple antibiotic, systemic antibiotics, banamine for pain and the inflammation and a bra (they make them for heavy producing goats). Heat for the edema (The heat packs you by for back work well for hard udders and you can belt them right on) and try to keep the area of the split dry. If she is alone you may be able to tape a gauze bandage on, because of where it is she may not be able to reach it to tear a bandage off and a bandage would keep the wound cleaner. Keep her eating high quality hay, enough water to keep her hydrated, but not free choice so she comes up in her milk and little grain until healed. You don't want to push her production up with grain until her udder is healed fairly well or it will split again. My next advice would be NOT TO BREED HER AGAIN. Get her through this and do as Kimberly said. Good luck. Jennifer


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

But how can you work the udder the way a CAE udder needs to be worked?
Can you imagine how painful and it would just reopen any healing that starts.
And if the udder is not worked ....


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry, this is unbelievable! I can't imagine an udder really splitting! OOOOuch! I hope your mom can made the right decision and soon!

I'm sorry for the ol' gal.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

tinygreenfrog said:


> i know. but sadly you (or at least I...) cant reason with my mother. her and i have different "life" views...
> 
> so just trying to help on her terms.....


Of course your are right, but I was just trying to be helpful given that fact that the owner has such attachment. jennifer


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I dislike situations like this. Honestly if she's not willing to put her down she needs to take her into the vet. Sorry to sound so blunt but it sounds like there is going to be some serious problems ahead. Tam


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

The best option is to put her down. I know that sounds maybe harsh and not hopeful, but with her being CAE positive, it's not going to get better. It's terminal for her. Hopefully she will take her to the vet.


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

hi everybody

just wanted to tell you the vet stitched her this morning- and gave her a shot of steroids- which he thinks will help? I have no idea what it was as i wasnt there- never heard of this. he also gave her lute. and antibiotics. havent seen her today, but mom says she is doing ok (what ever that means)

Mom knew she had CAE but she only has 2 goats, they both have it, and they were never like this before. she rescued them from a really terrible situation when they were young, and i guess she just cant give up hope now. :sniffle

so the vet said he will come back and look at her again after she kids.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice to hear she has been tended to Tam


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Why not a mastectomy and just keep her as a pet? You could even breed her that way and be sure the babies wouldn't get it.


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Lute is going to make her kid.....Hope she is to term.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Why not a mastectomy and just keep her as a pet? You could even breed her that way and be sure the babies wouldn't get it.


My feelings are the same. Ease the pain that way.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A 9 year old CAE doe is not a good candidate for a mastectomy.
That is a terrifically invasive surgery with a long time under sedation and extended recovery. 
It's hard on a healthy animal with a very experienced vet and crew. 

Lee


----------

